# Bundeswehr Erfahrungen (Waffentechnisch)



## AltissimaRatio (11. November 2015)

Hi,
ich wollte mal fragen wer den beim Bund war (oder einer anderen Armee) und demzufolge Erfahrung mit echten Waffen hat. Meine Zeit bei der Infantrie war 2001 und hab so allerhand geschossen. Wollte aber erstmal checken ob überhaupt Interesse an so einem Thema besteht bevor ich jetzt genaueres poste.

Grade auch vor diesem neuerlichen Skandal mit dem G36, hat jemand Efahrungen die angebliche Ungenauigkeit bestätigen? Sonstige Erfahrungen? In der Zeit der immer realistischeren Egoshootern ist es ja interessant zu hören was die Leute sagen die ein echtes Sturmgewehr geschossen haben.
Grüße


----------



## Aerni (11. November 2015)

Hi, ich habe im einsatz in Aghanistan das G36 bei über 45°C geschossen, genauigkeit ist so lala. Jede Waffe wird natürlich eingeschossen, und du hast Haltepunkte. Dann gehts, gibt aber deutlich bessere Gewehre, zb der Norweger oder Amerikaner. Wobei ne HK416 auch nett ist.

Geschossen hab ich in meiner Zeit und den vielen Einsätzen : G36, G36 kurz, MG3, MP5, M16, und viele mehr. Highlight war die M107 besser bekannt als Barrett M82  Kaliber 12,7 × 99 auf der Schießbahn in Afghanistan, jeder durfte mal 1 Schuss. Hammer sag ich dir. Die wird niemals in nem Spiel so geil rüberkommen wie sie in echt ist.


----------



## Seabound (11. November 2015)

Ne Ex-Freundin von mir war beim Bund. Das war ne verdammt scharfe Waffe und die hab ich ordentlich geknallt. Ansonsten hab ich mit dem Bund und Waffen keine Erfahrung, da ich Pazifist bin und den Kriegsdienst damals verweigert hab (Zivildienst auch). Totalverweigerer! Hat geklappt.


----------



## Cinnayum (11. November 2015)

Dass man in der Rumpelkammer nicht "Gefällt mir" klicken kann...

Der Skandal wurde von Schmieren-Journalisten selbst gemacht, die nicht mal eine feste Anstellung haben. Einfach mal den Spinner googlen, der regelmäßig Schundartikel für den Spiegel zusammenklöppelt, weil er zu dumm für eine Festanstellung ist.
Gordon Repinski

Kann man eine Waffe, deren Anforderungen Ende der 80er Jahre für einen Konflikt im Kalten Krieg am deutschen Waldrand gegen die anstürmenden Russen für eine deutsche Infantriegruppe aufgestellt wurden mit der Einsatzrealität der 2000er und 2010er in quasi allen Klimazonen und Einsatzfällen der Welt messen?
Ich glaube nicht. Dass ich mit einem VW Golf in der Wüste klarkommen könnte, würde ich wohl auch nicht annehmen.

Hätte ich mit Schutzweste und voller Ausstattung lieber das G36 in AFG gehabt als ein 7,62mm-Gewehr mit fast dem doppeltem Gewicht und wesentlich fehleranfälligerer Handhabung? Ja ganz bestimmt.
Vermutlich wiegt aber die Gammeloptik, die anstelle des Zeiss-Objektives drauf gekommen ist, viel schwerer als ein "labbriges" Rohr.

Aber wie gesagt, die Presse blubbert hier Schwachsinn, nur um regelmäßig eine neue Sau durchs Dorf treiben zu können.
Gerade in AFG waren auf deutscher Seite keine Infantristen unterwegs, die tatsächlich Probleme mit dem Unterdrückungsfeuer oder der Genauigkeit nach einigen Dutzend Schuss gehabt hätten. Da war immer etwas großkalibrigeres dabei.

Es ist auch schwierig deutsche Waffen mit denen der waffenvernarrten Amerikaner zu vergleichen.
Unsere wurden alle für öffentliche Stellen entwickelt und sind entsprechend unspektakulär.

Die ganzen Revolver und "Kleinfeuerwaffen" bis hoch zur Schrotflinte müssen sich dort einen zivilen Markt erobern.
.44er Magnum durfte ich auch ein paar Trommeln verschießen und das Ding flößt richtig Respekt ein.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (11. November 2015)

@ was das angeht hab ich auch so meine Erfahrungen beim Bund . Wobei das beim Bund dann meiner MEinung doch besser war denn man konnte knallen und dann nochmal knallen.. Ansonsten hast du aber keinen Kriegsdienst verweigert, auch wenn der dementsprechende Antrag so heißt. Sondern den Wehrdienst hast du verweigert. Den Kriegsdienst zu verweigern wäre EXTREM schwer. Nicht falsch verstehen, hab absolut Respekt vor deiner Meinung\Einstellung allerdings werden so manche Fakten von "deiner" Fraktion romantisch verklärt. Jeder Wehrdienstverweigerer bekam sein Geld beim Zivildienst von der Bundeswehr. Er hat sogar zwei Beförderungen welche den Sold steigern (wie die Soldaten auch), und das hat auch einen Grund . 

Angenommen Deutschland wäre tatsächlich ernsthaft angegriffen geworden (Verteidigungsfall) -du kennst doch die Typen die in den Filmen immer die verwundeten wegtragen und die auch ne Uniform anhaben allerdings mit Rotkreuz binde. Das wärst du gewesen . Die Anträge die in so einer Zeit gestellt worden wären , wären alle an einen Ort gekommen , die Toilette .  Im Übrigen hast du aber alles richtig gemacht und den Antrag VOR der Einberufung gestellt. 

In Deutschland hatten wir bei der Spezialgrundausbildung einen Punk im Zug. Der war leider zu faul zu verweigern *Zitat*. Aber er hörte das man den KDV Antrag auch noch nachträglich stellen kann, was er dann auch tat. Und tatsächlich, der Antrag ging durch. Aber als er erfuhr das damit keineswegs gemeint war das er jetzt heim darf, sondern schön die 10 Monate abreisst wurde das Gesicht immer dümmer. Vor allem weil er gezwungen wurde mit einem Holzgewehr schön die widerlichsten Übungen mitzumachen die wir auch machten. Und sogar beim schiessen war er dabei. Und lol sie haben ihn gezwungen "Peng" zu rufen wenn er "schiesst" oh man ich piss mir gleich in die Hose nur vom wiederdrandenken  *PENG*  

@ Aerni ich war noch mal bei Kfor damals. Ich weis der Afghanistan Einsatz war nochmal ne andere Hausnummer. Aber ich war ,it dem Eurokorps dort , meinem Battailon. Du hast ja auch schon ne ganze Menge Waffen geschossen. Auf das M16 wäre ich noch neugierig gewesen. Da hatte ich nie die Gelegenheit zu.  Auch das Barrett, ich glaube ich kann so in ungefähr nachfühlen wie der Rückschlag war da ich in Frankreich die LRAC (französische Panzerfaust) scharf geschossen hab. Wobei da ist es eher eine Druckwelle vom Raketenantrieb des Gefechtskopfes. Aber meine Armbanduhr war das Glas gesprungen danach. Und ich hatte am rechten Arm keine Haare mehr 

Ansonsten kann ich auch wie du auf ne Menge "normaler" Waffen verweisen. Die Anzahl ergab sich aber dadurch daß das Eurokorps ein multinationales Battailon ist, und man spätesten auf Übungen zu allerhand Erfahrungen kommt.
Also da wären: G3, G36, Uzi, P1, P8, MG3, Handflampatrone ÜB das waren die deutschen Waffen. Dann gabs ja noch die französichen  : Da waren es Famas (das Sturmgewehr aus der Hölle), das FRF2 (EffErEffDöö franz. Scharfschützengewehr), GP eig. belg. Pistole und dann natürlich der Oberknüller die LRAC. Ist nicht ganz so stark wie die deutsche Panzerfaust 3. Hat aber gereicht. War ungefähr so : Du löst aus und dann in (sehr) rascher Folge hörst du *wusch* *bumm* (Zündung Raketenmotor) und *BUMM* - Panzer kaputt...
Achja auf ner Übung in Belgien kamen auf einmal Luxemburger mit ihren Humvees angerast. Alle mit Handbremse nen Slide im belg. Sand getan und kamen lässig anspaziert. Stellte sich herraus das sie in der Nähe waren und ihnen zu Ohren kam das Deutsche mit MG3s nebenan sind. Da wollten sie unbedingt mal mit ballern. 
Und da sie Steyr AUGs hatten und wir DIE unbedingt mal haben wollten kam es das wir sie einfach mit eingereiht hatten. Dafür wurden noch zwei Plätze mit AUGs vorbereitet. Also die Luxemburger hatten echt leuchtende Augen nach ihrem Schießen mit dem MG3. Die AUG war auch cool. Enorm präzise, leicht wie das G36, hat sich aber "wertiger" angefühlt.


----------



## thunderofhate (11. November 2015)

Durfte von der P8 bis zur Panzerfaust auch so gut wie alles bei der Bundeswehr schießen.
Mit dem G36 haben wir auf bis zu 800m weit entfernte Ziele in der Übung geschossen und man hat die Ziele nicht durchgehend verfehlt.
Das MG3 war mir aber auch am liebsten. Würde heute noch manchmal gerne damit schießen. Könnte fast sagen, dass ich es vermisse.


----------



## Kotor (11. November 2015)

Hi (Österreich),

Habe STG77 in der Flugabwehr gehabt. 
Ausbildung auf Glock19, Panzerfaust und Granaten. 

Bin Pazifist
kotor


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. November 2015)

AltissimaRatio schrieb:


> Grade auch vor diesem neuerlichen Skandal mit dem G36, hat jemand Efahrungen die angebliche Ungenauigkeit bestätigen?



Ich habe vor etwas über 10 Jahren bei der Truppe die damals üblichen 9 Monate verbracht. Wir haben sehr viele Übungen und viel Schießerei hinter uns gebracht (Fallschirmjäger), darunter auch das gescholtene G36.

Ich kann die Ungenauigkeiten generell nicht nachvollziehen (war aber zum Glück ja auch in keinem Realeinsatz). Von allem was ich an Erfahrungen mit dem Ding machen durfte hatte ich keinerlei Probleme die anvisierten Ziele zu treffen, im liegenden Anschlag auch relativ sicher über mehr als 400m Entfernung und mit "ordentlich warmer" Waffe - wirklich heiß geschossen wurde nichts. Dabei bin ich sicherlich kein extrem guter Schütze. Offenbar auch nicht ganz untalentiert (die Schießerei mit allen möglichen Geräten und allgemein Geschick war so ziemlich das einzige beim Bund was ich überdurchschnittlich gut konnte im Vergleich zu meinen Kameraden - die dafür zumeist weit schneller und ausdauernder waren) aber ich bin garantiert kein Hubertus.


Ob das Gewehr im harten Realeinsatz wirklich die beschriebenen Probleme hat kann ich nicht beurteilen, so lange es nicht heiß ist triffts aber definitiv auch dahin wo man als einigermaßen geübter Schütze hintreffen will. 

Meine persönliche Meinung ist auch: 
1.) Wenn man in einer Situation ist wo ein G36 heißgeschossen wurde (was erfordert mehrere volle Magazine am Stück durchzuballern) ist im Vorfeld was mächtig schief gelaufen, denn üblicherweise gibt man vereinzelte gezielte Schüsse oder Salven ab - Dauerfeuer ist Sache der MGs.
2.) Kein Gewehr der Welt kann noch sonderlich genau treffen wenn der Lauf 500°C heiß ist und sich entsprechend ausdehnt. Das ist nunmal die Physik.
3.) In Situationen in denen derart wild um sich geballert wird dass ein Gewehr heißgeschossen wird ist Präzision vermutlich das letzte worauf es ankommt...


----------



## AltissimaRatio (12. November 2015)

Was das G36 betrifft - ich hab auch keine Ungenauigkeiten bemerkt. Wenn ich da an das Famas denke... Aber nun ist das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen. Sollte wirklich ein Ersatz beschafft werden, so hoffe ich das wieder ein deutscher Hersteller den Vertrag erhält. Von dem HK416 hört man ja nur Gutes zb..


----------



## Leob12 (12. November 2015)

AltissimaRatio schrieb:


> Und da sie Steyr AUGs hatten und wir DIE unbedingt mal haben wollten kam es das wir sie einfach mit eingereiht hatten. Dafür wurden noch zwei Plätze mit AUGs vorbereitet. Also die Luxemburger hatten echt leuchtende Augen nach ihrem Schießen mit dem MG3. Die AUG war auch cool. Enorm präzise, leicht wie das G36, hat sich aber "wertiger" angefühlt.



Ich war zwar nur beim österreichischen Bundesheer aber hab innerhalb meines Jahres eine ganze Menge an Ausbildung auf verschiedenen Waffen bekommen. 
Steyr Aug A1, P80 (G17), MG74, üsMG M2 (Browning M2) + Ausbildung auf der Waffenstation für diese Fahrzeug 
http://www.rad2.at/foto 2012/AAB4 KDO - Uebergabe/slides/IMG_1 (2).jpg

Geschossen hab (leider nicht mit dem M2 weil wir Urlaub gehen mussten bzw kein Geld da war^^) sonst noch mit Steyr Aug A3, Steyr SSG 69 (ein Schuss), HK G36 (auf einer Übung) und halt so Kleinkram wie Handgranaten (insgesamt 4), Nebengranaten und die Leuchtpistole LP 57. 

Welche Waffe war am coolsten? Ganz ehrlich, die Leuchtpistole^^ Einfach weil das Kaliber so groß war und das Nachladen einfach nur genial ist. Und Rückstoß hat das Ding auch. 

Aug A1 war auch ziemlich stark. Sehr präzise, unglaublich schmutzresistenz, einfach zu zerlegen und zu reinigen, leicht und sieht einfach stylisch aus. 
MG 74, sauschwer, unhandlich, nie sauber zu bekommen, leider war das meine beste Waffe. Hab da auch auf 650m mit 3x Visier noch getroffen. Aber abgesehen von der Benutzung am Schießplatz ist das Teil der Horror, zum Beispiel beim Gefechtsdienst oder bei Märschen. Hat ja auch nur 12kg, plus 2 Reserveläufe, plus Munition. Außerdem klappert das Zweibein ständig und man hat keine Hand frei. Immerhin hat es einen Tragegurt, der vollkommen unnütz ist^^ 
Die Pistole ist auch ganz witzig, allerdings brauchte man Übung und die hatten wir nicht, dementsprechend schlecht waren die Ergebnisse am Schießstand. 
üsMG M2 hab ich leider nicht schießen dürfen, soll aber irrsinnig toll sein hab ich gehört. Sowohl aus dem Fahrzeug als auch als Infanterist. Stellungswechsel sind ein Traum mit ca 70kg die man herumschleppen kann. 

Das G36 war im Vergleich zum AUG ziemlich kopflastig, aber ist ja auch logisch. Das Relfexvisier fand ich toll, das Visier des AUG A1 hat ja nur ein ödes Fadenkreuz mit Kreisabsehen in der Mitte. 
SSG 69 war auch ganz nett, aber halt nur ein Schuss^^



AltissimaRatio schrieb:


> Was das G36 betrifft - ich hab auch keine Ungenauigkeiten bemerkt. Wenn ich da an das Famas denke... Aber nun ist das Kind schon in den Brunnen gefallen. Sollte wirklich ein Ersatz beschafft werden, so hoffe ich das wieder ein deutscher Hersteller den Vertrag erhält. Von dem HK416 hört man ja nur Gutes zb..


Naja das HK416 ist aber auch ziemlich teuer.


----------



## MfDoom (12. November 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 1.) Wenn man in einer Situation ist wo ein G36 heißgeschossen wurde (was erfordert mehrere volle Magazine am Stück durchzuballern) ist im Vorfeld was mächtig schief gelaufen, denn üblicherweise gibt man vereinzelte gezielte Schüsse oder Salven ab - Dauerfeuer ist Sache der MGs.
> 2.) Kein Gewehr der Welt kann noch sonderlich genau treffen wenn der Lauf 500°C heiß ist und sich entsprechend ausdehnt. Das ist nunmal die Physik.
> 3.) In Situationen in denen derart wild um sich geballert wird dass ein Gewehr heißgeschossen wird ist Präzision vermutlich das letzte worauf es ankommt...



Jedes Gewehr zielt/verzielt anders wenn es warm ist, durch die Längenausdehnung. Je nachdem wo der Lauf befestigt ist verzieht er sich. 
Beim G36 ist das Problem das wesentliche Teile aus Kunsstoff sind, der wird weicher als Metall wenn er heiss ist. Das Problem beim G36 scheint also wirklich signifikant zu werden wenn Dauereinsatz gefragt ist. Das ist aber schon seit 10 Jahren oder so bekannt, zumindest hat mir mein Bruder, der damals beim Bund war, schon davon erzählt. Das es jetzt aus der Schublade geholt wurde hat wohl andere Gründe.

Meine Erfahrung mit Waffen bezieht sich auf meinem Jagdschein und Jagdwaffen. Für mich sind Waffen Werkzeuge zur Waldbewirtschaftung und gehören nur in verantwortungsvolle Hände.
Pazifist vom Herzen her und dazu stehe ich


----------



## Leob12 (12. November 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Meinung ist auch:
> 1.) Wenn man in einer Situation ist wo ein G36 heißgeschossen wurde (was erfordert mehrere volle Magazine am Stück durchzuballern) ist im Vorfeld was mächtig schief gelaufen, denn üblicherweise gibt man vereinzelte gezielte Schüsse oder Salven ab - Dauerfeuer ist Sache der MGs.
> 2.) Kein Gewehr der Welt kann noch sonderlich genau treffen wenn der Lauf 500°C heiß ist und sich entsprechend ausdehnt. Das ist nunmal die Physik.
> 3.) In Situationen in denen derart wild um sich geballert wird dass ein Gewehr heißgeschossen wird ist Präzision vermutlich das letzte worauf es ankommt...



 Nope, auch mit einem MG ist es einfach nicht ratsam einfach 100 Schuss am Stück rauszuschießen. Auch da nutzt man Salven, aber längere. Sonst ist die Präzision komplett dahin. Ich rede jetzt von 7,62mm-MGs, wie es mit den 5,56mm aussieht weiß ich nicht, aber wenn ich den Feind niederhalten will brauch ich keine 100 Schuss in 5 Sekunden abfeuern, da reicht auch weniger, weit weniger.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (12. November 2015)

Mehr als die "modernen" Klassiker der Bundeswehr (G36, P8 und MG3) habe ich nie zum schießen in die Hand bekommen. Ok wir haben natürlich auch mal eine AK 47 von der Waffenkammer in die Hand gedrückt bekommen. Damit durften wir aber nicht schießen, das wäre im Schulungsraum auch arg deplatziert gewesen, das gute Stück hatten die Kameraden von der TOK uns aus dem Einsatz zu Anschauungszwecken mitgebracht. Ich habe aber auch 2010 nur die 9 Monate gemacht. Im deutschen Winter auf der Schießbahn bestehen definitiv keine Genauigkeitsprobleme beim G36  Realeinsatz musste ich logischerweise nie erleben und möchte das auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (12. November 2015)

2004 habe ich das G36, da G3, das MG3 und die P8

Zum G36:
Soweit ich das noch in Erinnerung habe, konnte ich mit dem Gewehr alles treffen was ich treffen wollte.
Anfangs hatte ich ein paar Probleme mit dem Spiegelreflexvisier weil ich immer die Angewohnheit hatte ein Auge zuzukneifen.
Probleme bekam ich nur mit wenn mit Manöverpatronengerät unterwegs war
Mit Manövermunition gab es daher oft Probleme beim Auswurf.

Zum G3:
In der Stammeinheit musste ich nachher dann noch das G3 kennenlernen - ich habe es nicht gemocht.
Mit dem G3 habe ich nicht so gut getroffen und ich empfand auch den Rückstoß unangenehmer.

Zum MG3:
Auch das habe ich in meiner Stammeinheit kennengelernt.
Allerdings nur in der Übungshalle und liegend - war irgendwie ein ziemlich krasses Gefühl mit dem Ding zu schießen.
In Salven von 3 -5 Schuss war das Teil noch relativ genau - wenn man es darauf anlegte bekam man auch Einzelschüsse raus.
(Aber man musste sich immer so beherrschen.

Zum P8:
Auf sehr kurze Distanz vielleicht nicht schlecht - die Kameraden haben immer gewitzelt, 
dass man das Ding lieber schmeißen sollte - das trifft dann auch.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (12. November 2015)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> In Salven von 3 -5 Schuss war das Teil noch relativ genau - wenn man es darauf anlegte bekam man auch Einzelschüsse raus.
> (Aber man musste sich immer so beherrschen.



Ach quatsch, das geht auch bei Grobmotorikern wie mir wunderbar. Man darf halt nur nicht mehr als eine Patrone im Gurt haben


----------



## Leob12 (12. November 2015)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> 2004 habe ich das G36, da G3, das MG3 und die P8
> Zum MG3:
> (Aber man musste sich immer so beherrschen.



Naja als am Schießstand die Anweisung "Feind niederhalten" kam und ich sowieso noch 200 Schuss hat sich mein Finger ein paar Mal verkrampft und ich konnte den Abzug nicht mehr los lassen 
Dazu gabs ein paar nette kleine Feuer auf der trockenen Wiese und im Gebüsch wegen der Leuchtspurmunition.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (12. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Naja als am Schießstand die Anweisung "Feind niederhalten" kam und ich sowieso noch 200 Schuss hat sich mein Finger ein paar Mal verkrampft und ich konnte den Abzug nicht mehr los lassen
> Dazu gabs ein paar nette kleine Feuer auf der trockenen Wiese und im Gebüsch wegen der Leuchtspurmunition.



Woat??? 200 Schuss? Ne die waren bei der Munition sowas von geizig.

Meine Grundausbildung hatte ich beim 1. Luftwaffenausbildungsregiment 1 Wert (Nassau Dietz Kaserne - Budel/NL) - da sind wir zu einer Nachtübung zum belgischen Militär.
Da war überall nur Sand umrahmt von Nadelwald - die Feierwehr musste den Tag und die Nacht öfters ausrücken - weil wir mit der Leuchtspurmunition alles in Brand gesteckt hatten.
Das Zeugs im Wald war wohl trocken ohne Ende.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. November 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Nope, auch mit einem MG ist es einfach nicht ratsam einfach 100 Schuss am Stück rauszuschießen. Auch da nutzt man Salven, aber längere. Sonst ist die Präzision komplett dahin. Ich rede jetzt von 7,62mm-MGs, wie es mit den 5,56mm aussieht weiß ich nicht, aber wenn ich den Feind niederhalten will brauch ich keine 100 Schuss in 5 Sekunden abfeuern, da reicht auch weniger, weit weniger.



Stimmt alles, trotzdem hat das MG3 (7,62) damit auch keinerlei Probleme gehabt wenns mal warm wurde bzw. die Salven etwas länger wurden.
Die Schusskadenz ist aber sowieso für meine Begriffe zu hoch, wenn ich mich recht erinnere 1800/min und mit "NATO-Bremse" noch 1200/min. Das machts nur umso schwerer Salven abzugeben die nur 3,4,5 Schuss enthalten.



MfDoom schrieb:


> Beim G36 ist das Problem das wesentliche Teile aus  Kunsstoff sind, der wird weicher als Metall wenn er heiss ist.



Alle für die Schusspräzision wesentlichen Teile des G36 (Verschluss, Lauf,  ...) sind aus Metall. Nur alles drumherum ist aus Kunststoff. Das hat  mit der Problematik nichts zu tun.


----------



## Leob12 (12. November 2015)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Woat??? 200 Schuss? Ne die waren bei der Munition sowas von geizig.
> 
> Meine Grundausbildung hatte ich beim 1. Luftwaffenausbildungsregiment 1 Wert (Nassau Dietz Kaserne - Budel/NL) - da sind wir zu einer Nachtübung zum belgischen Militär.
> Da war überall nur Sand umrahmt von Nadelwald - die Feierwehr musste den Tag und die Nacht öfters ausrücken - weil wir mit der Leuchtspurmunition alles in Brand gesteckt hatten.
> Das Zeugs im Wald war wohl trocken ohne Ende.



Kam darauf an wo man war. In meinem ersten Kurs gabs auch fast keine Munition. Da waren 25 Schuss beim MG schon viel. 
Aber wenn irgendwo mal wieder alte Munition gefunden wurde die schon längst hätte verschossen gehört, und man zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort war, hatte man das Glück mal "richtig" schießen zu dürfen. 

Teilweise gabs bei irgendwelchen Gefechtsdiensten auch 5 Magazine K-Mun (Knallpatronen, als Manöverpatronen) fürs Sturmgewehr, auf einem anderen Kurs dagegen nur 30 Schuss. 
Einmal gabs auch ne Kiste voll Handgranaten die weg "mussten". Da ich zu der Zeit schon zum erweiterten Kaderpersonal gehört habe, gabs da für ein paar Leute gleich 3 Granaten. An sich zwar unspektakulär weil man eh hinter einer Mauer abkniet und man seine Granate nicht sieht, aber trotzdem machts Spaß mal zu schauen wie weit man so ein Ding werfen kann. Mein weitester Wurf war irgendwo zwischen 15 und 20m, mit großartig gezieltem Werfen war da aber nix mehr. 

Wenn nicht so viele Grundwehrdiener und Offiziere unterwegs sind haben wir noch allerhand andere Dinge gemacht. Hüftfeuer mit dem MG74 war ziemlich cool. Mit viel Leuchtspurmunition hat man auch auf 50m was getroffen. In unserem Fall haben wir irgendein Nagetier vorne bei den Zielscheiben gefunden dass zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort war. Hatte anscheinend seine Gänge in dem kleinen Erdwall gebaut und der wurde durchsiebt^^ 

Die beste Szene auf ein Übung im Gebirge war bei einem Bergsee. Vorher bei der Sicherheitsbelehrung: "Schießt nicht in den See". Wir als Aufklärer, erhöht positioniert mit tollem Blick auf die Jägerleins die unten gestürmt sind, erstes Panzerabwehrrohr abgefeuert, viel zu hoch gezielt und flog über das Ziel hinweg direkt in den See


----------



## AltissimaRatio (12. November 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Stimmt alles, trotzdem hat das MG3 (7,62) damit auch keinerlei Probleme gehabt wenns mal warm wurde bzw. die Salven etwas länger wurden.
> Die Schusskadenz ist aber sowieso für meine Begriffe zu hoch, wenn ich mich recht erinnere 1800/min und mit "NATO-Bremse" noch 1200/min. Das machts nur umso schwerer Salven abzugeben die nur 3,4,5 Schuss enthalten.
> 
> 
> ...



Hm also die order hieß was das MG3 betrifft (und alle anderen Lizenzbauten) Rohrwechsel nach 150Schuss oder einem Schießtag. Verschlußwechsel nach 1000Schuss. Wobei wobei viele immer denken gerade wenn sie nicht bei der Truppe waren, das wechseln wegschmeißen bedeutet. . Aber man tauscht ja nur um die Standzeit der jeweiligen Teile zu verdoppeln. 
Und die Kadenz ist  und bleibt brutal von dem Teil. Damals war wie du schon sagtest die Kadenz sogar noch höher aber selbst mit den 1200Schuss\Min hast du bei einem 1Sek Feuerstoss 20 Schuss unterwegs. Und zwar 7,62. Das sorgt (und sorgte) drüben am anderen Ende für reichlich dumme Gesichter.  
Vielleicht kennen die Spezis unter euch ja auch den Trick wie man das MG3 zum. Kadenztechnisch wieder in MG42 Bereiche bekommt: Man musste die Feder die im Verschluß intigriert war (und die wie die Feder in der Schulterstütze aus 2 in sich verdrehten Drähten bestand) manipulieren. Dazu musste man einen anderen draht zwischen die beiden anderen Drähte zwirbeln. Das hatte natürlich zur Folge das die Feder stärker wurde. Das hatt die Kadenz wieder nach oben gedrückt. Vor allem war der Sound wohl wieder so "wie früher" d.h. nicht gleichmässig sondern leicht ansteigend ähnlich wenn eine Gatling anläuft. Wir hatten einmal eines so vorbereitet vor dem Schießen. Als wir dann die ersten 20 Schuß oder so raus hatten viel uns sofort auf das es sich total krass anfühlt. Kurz danach kam auch noch ein Hauptmann von einer anderen Kompanie direkt zu uns gelatscht. Wir schon echt weiche Knie obs jetzt Mecker gibt. Er halt nur:,, Geil! aber nachher ist der Verschluss wieder Orginal" Da ist uns echt ein Stein vom Herzen gefallen . 

@ Leob12 für das MG3 aka MG74 gab es einen Trick beim Tragen, also ich kenn jetzt nicht das Koppelzeug vom Bundesheer aber man konnte zumindest bei der Bundeswehrkoppel das MG3 mit dem Griff zwischen Koppel und Bauch klemmen. den Gurt wie gehabt über die Schulter und dann mit der linken Hand zum Zweibein gegriffen. Das ging ziemlich gut.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. November 2015)

AltissimaRatio schrieb:


> Vielleicht kennen die Spezis unter euch ja auch den Trick wie man das MG3 zum. Kadenztechnisch wieder in MG42 Bereiche bekommt: Man musste die Feder die im Verschluß intigriert war (und die wie die Feder in der Schulterstütze aus 2 in sich verdrehten Drähten bestand) manipulieren. Dazu musste man einen anderen draht zwischen die beiden anderen Drähte zwirbeln. Das hatte natürlich zur Folge das die Feder stärker wurde. Das hatt die Kadenz wieder nach oben gedrückt



Also ich (bzw. der ganze Zug...) kannte den Trick die Nato-Bremse zu lösen... 



AltissimaRatio schrieb:


> ,, Geil! aber nachher ist der Verschluss wieder Orginal"




Immer gut wenn Vorgesetzte so locker waren, war bei uns leider die Ausnahme. Eine Situation (man verzeihe das OT) gabs aber.
Abends gabs eine ausgedehnte Rangelei in einer nahe gelegenen Kneipe. Ich hatte mich (als einer der Glücklichen der die Situation kommen gesehen hat) bereits ne halbe Stunde vor Eskalation entfernt, offenbar ists da aber nachts noch schwer rund gegangen.
Morgens ins Achtung gestellt mittm Zug, diverse Soldaten im Gesicht herb lädiert:

"Morgen Männer"
"Guten Morgen Herr Hauptfeldwebel!"
"Na... Schlägerei gehabt?"
"Jawohl Herr Hauptfeldwebel!"
"...und? Gewonnen?"
"Jawohl Herr Hauptfeldwebel!"
"Gut so, weitermachen."


----------



## Zocker_Boy (12. November 2015)

Ich finde es ganz gut, dass der Wehrdienst inzwischen ausgesetzt ist


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. November 2015)

Also bei manchen Individuen ists echt von (rein erzieherischem) Vorteil gewesen da mitzumachen... aber grundsätzlich haste Recht. Rein für die Funktion der Truppe ists weit sinnvoller weniger Leute zu haben die das ernsthaft machen wollen als viele Wehrdienstleistende die darauf größtenteils keinen Bock haben.


----------



## DarkScorpion (12. November 2015)

Ich hatte bei meiner Bundeswehrzeit von 1999-2003 das Vergnügen das G3 und MG3 in der AGA kennen zu lernen. 

In der Stammeinheit( HflgRgt 10 in Fassberg) bekamen wir dann das G36 inkl KRK Ausbildung. War richtig geil Auf dem Unimog 2to GL mit dem MG zu stehen, auf eine Strassensperre zu zu fahren und das Feuer zu eröffnen.

In der AGA war ich leider zu doof und habe mich beim  schießen mit dem MG zu gut angestellt. Naja ab da war ich dann der MG Schütze im Zug.

Später dann Als Kraftfahrer auf Wolf und Unimog


----------

